
Show HN: A chat app built for AMAs - drt
http://geniushub.com/boris
======
davidbozin
Absolutely awesome platform. I jumped on when I saw I could chat with Jason
Fried, which was a great experience being able to interact with and ask
questions I have always wanted answered around startups and culture.

Can't wait for the next one with Boris from TNW.

------
jbeeze
I'm a frequent redditor who loves the idea of AMAs. This is a great idea that
would really help broaden the audience that tends to miss the opportunity to
talk to these people.

I really look forward to what's next!

------
erdemalpay
It was great to be able to directly ask questions to Jason Fried. I know we
can not make any suggestions but i'd love to see Joel Spolsky in your list
anytime soon :) Looking forward to next session..

------
sarslanhan
I also attended the AMA with Jason Fried and it was quite interactive compared
to other AMA apps. The names on the list also seems really exciting.

------
lutfidemirci
It looks nice to have well structured AMA apps. I wish they will post
questions and answers after the sessions.

------
lovskogen
I attended the one with Jason Fried which was really nice – easy to use!
Looking forward to the next AMAs.

